# Theatre gigs in other countries



## Techiegirly (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm fed up with living in LA for now and I'm ready to move to another country. The traffic and the people have me going insane and I want out for a bit. I know where to find theatre gigs here in the US using backstagejobs.com and Playbill.com but they don't have much in the way of gigs outside the country. Anyone know some websites that advertise outside the US. Thanks!


----------



## Raktor (Feb 5, 2008)

www.artshub.com.au if you're planning on going to Australia, but it's a pay-for thing. I think about $60 a year?


----------



## David Ashton (Feb 5, 2008)

as you are in the US where the majority of world tours originate I suggest you try to join one of the shows, you will learn a lot, quickly, and if you're any good they will take you on tour at their expense


----------



## Footer (Feb 5, 2008)

Instead of completely jumping ship.... I would give a run at getting out of the realm of the governator first... The entire U.S. is not like LA (thank god).


----------



## Techiegirly (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh I've lived in Jersey (which I loved) D.C., Virginia, Tennessee. I've already pretty much traveled the country several times on road trips so I know what's out there. I'm ready to see the world. 

And yes, the govenator does suck. Every time I see him on TV I am compelled to change the channel IMMEDIATELY! It makes me cringe to see him doing anything other than trying to save Sarah Conner. I love LA I just tend to need a break from it every once in a while in able to appreciate it.


----------



## iandy (Mar 9, 2008)

Im the oppersite I would love to come work in the U.S! Anyone know what its like for people from U.K getting work in the U.S?? Or any sites / info..


----------



## Charc (Mar 9, 2008)

iandy said:


> Im the oppersite I would love to come work in the U.S! Anyone know what its like for people from U.K getting work in the U.S?? Or any sites / info..



What do you know about fixed beam angles and 120VAC?


----------



## porkchop (Mar 9, 2008)

one of our electrician's just signed a contract to tour Europe, America, Canada, Mexico and Australia I'm pretty sure that she found the job on backstagejobs. So you might read the details on some of the listings.


----------



## iandy (Mar 10, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> What do you know about fixed beam angles and 120VAC?



I know about beam angles... nothing on 120VAC! 

Thanks I will look on that website for work in US.


----------



## porkchop (Mar 10, 2008)

iandy said:


> ... nothing on 120VAC!...



Luckily for you the math involved in power is all symbols based. V = IR , P = IV, and all the other all work the same no matte what values you put in, Learning a new set of numbers is a lot easier IMHO than learning how power works in general. The US does a lot of things different from the UK but we haven't figured out a way to make the laws of physics operate differently (at least not yet)


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 13, 2008)

Techiegirl - We were traveling through New Zealand and both my husband and I were offered jobs on the spot in Christchurch at their performing arts center. They were willing to pay for moving and everything else just to get trained, experienced techs there. I don't think it was our expertise, but our warm breathing bodies that they were interested in. That was (eek) eight years ago, but you might want to check out New Zealand theater sites.


----------



## Goph704 (Mar 13, 2008)

Have you tried just looking for UK websites and Dropping resumes? 
France and Italy do a lot of industrial stuff and the UK types do pretty well in theater. The few brits I've worked for and with in the States tell me that's how they got over here, I'm assuming that it works in reverse order also. As I understand it also we work a little bit faster over here, but our concentration is a little less on safety and a little more on speed. 
Also this is a long shot, but you might want to call your Union agent and see if they might know anything about International tours, and There is always Backstage.com. You might want to do a tour around wherever before you go through all the hassle of trying to get a contract work Visa and all that noise. 
Also learn anything but english. English will get you pretty far over there but the last time I was across the pond I ened up using a lot of german, as well as a little bit of spanish. 

Good luck kiddo, it's your world.


----------



## Hughesie (Mar 25, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> Techiegirl - We were traveling through New Zealand and both my husband and I were offered jobs on the spot in Christchurch at their performing arts center. They were willing to pay for moving and everything else just to get trained, experienced techs there. I don't think it was our expertise, but our warm breathing bodies that they were interested in. That was (eek) eight years ago, but you might want to check out New Zealand theater sites.



i went there on a holiday once and struggled with their accent a bit

and im eh

"auz-tra-li-in"


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> i went there on a holiday once and struggled with their accent a bit
> and im eh
> "auz-tra-li-in"




You are just a bit of the devil, aren't you? 

I had the same problem when we viisted England - I was speaking English, I have no idea what they were speaking! 

A joke, it was a joke! Jez, guys...


Anyhow, Techiegirl - how goes the search? Have you decided upon a country yet? I would probably avoid London unless you have a contact. Do you speak anohter language? That can always be a boon. My son was originally going to work as a tech translator in Japan, but then he decided he liked design more and went with that. Those translators, though, make tons of money. You might also want to check out overseas theme parks as a way to get your foot in the door. We had a friend who designed a theme park in Wakayama (and another in Puket) and he hired all American techs initially to man and train the park personel. The money he was offering was incredible, but I didn't want to live there for a year. 

Charlie


----------



## Adrian Workman (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi guys! This is my first day posting on this forum and Im definitely excited to be a part of this community.

I did have a question about work visas. I'm looking to move up to Toronto next year because I've got a couple of good leads for work and I just really like that city. Does anyone have any experience with obtaining a Canadian Work Visa? I've done some research online but it doesn't really give any information on working in the entertainment industry except for small band gigs etc.

Any help, tips, or advice would be greatly appreciated!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

